# two betta - two problems!



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm a sucker for betta so when I see sickly ones I take them home. My sister does the same , she even got one that had been throw in the sink at walmart! (I'm serious , punk kids mixed two males and the sales clerk dumped both into the sink - one was still alive!) His fins finally grew back and he's doing great.

Now as for my two babies, THe one I bought at petsmart seemed healthy except that he had a buldge on his side and sat on his tail most of the time. I was told he had swimbladder problems and would probably dies soon. Well he had been at the store over to weeks so I brought him home. I've had him over a month now and his still had the budgle , but is swimming around like normal. Any idea what is/was wrong with him?

Finally my poor walmart fish. When I "rescued" him he had a rather large hole in his side. He too didn't seem "sick" other than he had a hole. Over the last few weeks it got smaller and smaller, but now it has bulbed out and looks almost like a small stone . His colors are white & teal, and that spot is very dark teal. Does this sound like an injury or a desease ? And is it getting better or worse?

Thanks guys - my and my charity fish , lol.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, bettas may sit on the bottom of the tank. It's normal, they're unactive. But you'd better look out too! How does he response when you feed him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Well at the time he was not just resting at the bottom, but sitting on his tail and when he did swim he looked crooked , but otherwise healthy. Now he swims around most of the time and is very frisky at feeding time.


----------

